# First Trailer



## huntergrl (Nov 26, 2007)

I am celebrating this week as I go to my next show with my very first horse trailer! yay  
Horse included of course. LOL:lol:


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I remember that feeling, insuring it, washing it, hooking it up, was just a very used stock trailer, but it was mine! I proudly tied my horses to it at the show! They proudly snotted all over the side of it.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Makes you feel like you have arrived, doesn't it.

And pics???


----------



## huntergrl (Nov 26, 2007)

It definately does! I will take some pics this Saturday at the show. Planning on taking pics and videos


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Congrats! I bought my very own last fall. It's a great feeling!


----------



## huntergrl (Nov 26, 2007)

*My new trailer picture*

Sorry it took so long!


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Nice wagon!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*trailer*

hiya thats a great trailer congratulations.


----------

